# Sage Repiars Issue



## george.af.field (9 mo ago)

Hey all, 

I have a barista express and am having an issue. Water comes out of the machine as expected when pressing the extraction buttons however the following happens.

1 - When extracting a single shot, coffee comes out but it never hits the correct pressure
2 - When extracting a double shot the pressure gauge goes all the way up and no coffee comes out.

I have tried descaling it, cleaning it, different coffee beans and grind sizes but nothing. Any idea what could be causing this issue? 

Cheers,

George


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome George,

One problem with trying to troubleshoot your issue is that you are only discussing one parameter - pressure.

It's not clear what the problem is with the drinks you produce, in terms of taste (you can't taste pressure).

There is no "correct" pressure, there is range that works. Most people successfully pull shots without a pressure gauge.

Maybe focus more on the things that drive the shot. For example:
Grinder setting
Weight of ground coffee that you put in the portafilter (10.0g for the single, 17.0-18.0g for the double).
Weight of coffee beverage that you get in the cup (use scales under the cup).
Time how long the pump runs for to make the shot.

Then try and describe what is wrong with the taste of the shot.

I think you will always struggle using the preset shot buttons, pull the shots manually.


----------

